# Ulster bank tracker is there a risk of losing this if I rent my property



## Daisies (1 Jul 2016)

Hi,

Any advice on how to avoid losing my tracker if I rent my house? I have read previous threads on this issue & still confused!
If I change to landlord insurance with a new company ( currently with UB)
Do ulster bank look for annual house insurance documents?? As this would flag change of status.
The rent I would yield is low as in a rural area, so trying to balance the risk;benefit ratio.

I have requested a copy of my contract to review my terms & conditions.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## notabene (12 Jul 2016)

Read your mortgage contract to see if you have to be resident in the property to keep your tracker.

Anecdotally I know of someone who has done this and the bank haven't looked to take the tracker away, but I think post may still be going to the house and then redirected, but the bank, if aware, are entitled to take it as a condition is to be resident in the property which they are not.


----------



## elcato (12 Jul 2016)

I had a mortgage with Ulster and let it out and had my mail going elsewhere. Didn't seem to matter. I didn't volunteer any information to them though.


----------

